
Ask HN: Is it possible to invert the races on police shooting videos? - jeeshan
If race is supposedly not a factor in these incidents, inverting the races of the police and civilian should produce the same response.
======
smt88
The videos are anecdotes. They either represent a larger pattern or they
don't. If the victim is white, they don't represent a larger pattern.

Further reading:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/study-finds-
police-f...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/study-finds-police-
fatally-shoot-unarmed-black-men-at-disproportionate-
rates/2016/04/06/e494563e-fa74-11e5-80e4-c381214de1a3_story.html)

------
killbrad
What is your question exactly?

~~~
jeeshan
Is it possible through some sort of post production processing to have white
individuals appear black and vice versa?

I'm curious how reactions change, if at all, when the situation is reversed.

